# Confessions of a lowballer



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

My business consist of snow plowing, junk removal and other minor odds and ends. I took a junk removal job yesterday and bid low to get the work. I got the work and cut corners to get the job done.
Now my conscience is bothering me because I know I can do better and take pride in my work. 
I wanted to make sure that I posted in this forum for all to see. I have never bid low before and I won't do it again. Do not cheapen your"brand", your company name, yourself. 
If a lowballer gets the work you had, don't worry, there is a good chance you will be called back to clean up the mess.
I am certainly open for criticism. I learned my lesson.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's it,I'm boycotting lettuce at diner from now on!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Why ... you can get it for under market value ... lol


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

thelettuceman;1367228 said:


> My business consist of snow plowing, junk removal and other minor odds and ends. I took a junk removal job yesterday and bid low to get the work. I got the work and cut corners to get the job done.
> Now my conscience is bothering me because I know I can do better and take pride in my work.
> I wanted to make sure that I posted in this forum for all to see. I have never bid low before and I won't do it again. Do not cheapen your"brand", your company name, yourself.
> If a lowballer gets the work you had, don't worry, there is a good chance you will be called back to clean up the mess.
> I am certainly open for criticism. I learned my lesson.


Did you make money?
Was the customer happy?

We all make mistakes, the main thing is that the mistake does not cost you money...

Junk removal? are you refering to metal? if so how do you get people to pay you to clean it up, here you have to buy it from people.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Around these parts, you can remove the metal for free and do not have to pay the customer. Yes, I made money but certainly not worth low balling for. I doubt the customer was happy.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go to church and give all the money you made on this job and pray for strength to raise your price next time!!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Grandview: Good Advice ... The strength will be there ... You must have missed that smart ass comment I made about you in another thread. I was waiting for you to verbally ambush me.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

thelettuceman;1368184 said:


> Grandview: Good Advice ... The strength will be there ... You must have missed that smart ass comment I made about you in another thread. I was waiting for you to verbally ambush me.


Give me a clue,I'm smart assed in a lot of threads!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

The thread about the 18 or 19 year old in Ill. with 3 trucks a store front and landscaping business.I threw a verbal jab in your direction.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ok.that one.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I've been wanting to help you out with your dilemma & this is the best I could come up with so far... I figured you should have at least 2 options though.Thumbs Up

So there's this one... And, ekhemm...that one:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go with #2,this way you don't have to look at them!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

coldcoffee .....LMAO


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I need to go to confession now. I just looked again and had a dirty thought with that pix!


----------

